# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Мониторы AOC и Phillips снова лидеры на рынке Европы

## Labs

• Несмотря на трудности на отдельных рынках, мониторы AOC и Philips продолжают успешно развиваться и лидировать на европейском рынке уже более десяти кварталов подряд. На данный момент два бренда в сумме опережают развитие конкурентов на рынке более чем на 10%.
• За последние 5 лет две компании, специализирующиеся на мониторах, увеличили суммарную долю на рынке в 3 раза, в результате чего заняли лидирующие позиции в Европе.
• Наибольший вклад в общий успех внесли 27-дюймовые мониторы от AOC и Philips. 

Несмотря на сложные условия на некоторых восточноевропейских рынках, AOC и MMD, лицензионный партнер мониторов Philips, успешно сработали в нашем регионе. AOC и MMD являются дочерними компаниями ведущего в мире производителя дисплеев - TPV.

Сегодня мониторы Phillips лидируют в Восточно-Европейском регионе с долей рынка 14 %. Вместе AOC и Philips занимают почти 22 % рынка мониторов в Восточной Европе. С показателем доли рынка 15% Philips лидирует в сегменте 27" мониторов. В сумме двум брендам принадлежат 24% этого сегмента рынка.

«Мы очень рады и гордимся тем, что наш подход, в основе которого неизменный фокус на инновациях и ориентированность на клиента, сказывается положительно на нашей доле рынка, - комментирует результаты последних исследований рынка аналитической компанией Context Томас Шаде, вице-президент региона EMEA в АОС и MMD. - Под нашими брендами – AOC и Philips – мы поставляем инновационные продукты и решения, которые удовлетворяют потребности клиентов во всех сегментах рынка. В сочетании со стратегией продаж и маркетинга это приводит к успеху, который в настоящее время находит отражение в высоких показателях доли рынка», - добавляет Шаде.

Успех на общем рынке сопровождается развитием брендов в растущем сегменте 27-дюймовых мониторов. По сравнению с третьим кварталом прошлого года, в сумме две марки увеличили долю рынка в 2014 году. Это позволило Philips и AOC занять позицию лидера в этом сегменте.

«Наша цель – стимулировать рынок инноваций и быть в авангарде в сфере разработок. Мы одними из первых инвестировали в сегмент больших мониторов с высокими разрешениями, которые повышают производительность пользователя. Теперь мы видим, что наша стратегия работы на перспективу окупается», - говорит Томас Шаде.

Успех в Беларуси: мониторы Philips занимают 1 место, за ними следует AOC

В Беларуси обе марки удержали сильные позиции. С показателем доли рынка более 35% Philips сохранил позицию лидера. Бренд AOC поднялся с 4-ого места в третьем квартале прошлого года до 2-ого в настоящее время с показателем доли рынка 16%. Суммарный темп роста двух брендов на 20% выше, чем общий показатель рынка.

----------

